# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Kriebelhoest

## rolexrobbie

Hoi,onze zoon van 10 begint te hoesten als hij een half uur in bed ligt en dat wordt pas minder +/-4,5 uur later.Het is 2 weken geleden begonnen als een griepje met 38.9 koorts en is dus al 14 dagen thuis .hij heeft al een sufmakend hoestdrankje ,codeine 40mg,antibioticakuur,thee met en zonder honing,drop,stomen met en zonder rhinocaps enz,enz.gehad
De hoest is droog ,dus geen slijm.
Weet iemand raad? :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo rolexrobbie,

Vervelend dat je zoon zo hoest en zoveel koorts heeft (had)  :Frown: 
Ben je met hem naar de huisarts geweest om te kijken wat het is?

Ik vond de volgende informatie;
*Kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest*
Niets is zo vervelend dan geplaagd te worden door hoest als je eigenlijk wilt slapen of wanneer je veel moet praten. Net als je denkt in slaap te vallen word je overvallen door een hoestbui. Dit is ook vervelend voor degene die naast je slaapt, en een kriebelende keel en hoestbuien kunnen zorgen voor een doorwaakte nacht. Een kriebelhoest bij het spreken in het openbaar kan gênant worden, wanneer de hoest maar niet op wil houden. Kriebelhoest en prikkelhoest zijn twee benamingen voor dezelfde kwaal. De ene persoon ervaart het gevoel in de keel wat leidt tot hoestbuien als een kriebelend gevoel en de ander als prikkelend.
*Waar wordt kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest door veroorzaakt?*
Kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest kan veroorzaakt worden door:
* Roken
* Een droge keel
* Een droge omgeving
* Een geïrriteerde keel door veel praten of schreeuwen
* Door verkoudheid
* Door maagklachten
*Wat kun je doen tegen kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest?*
Als je last hebt van prikkelhoest, dan is er meestal sprake van een droge hoest met geen of weinig slijmproductie. De onderstaande tips kunnen helpen bij verlichting van de klachten.
* Zorg ervoor altijd een glas of flesje water in de buurt te hebben.
* Stop (eventueel tijdelijk) met roken
* Zorg voor vochtigere lucht in de omgeving waar je bent, waterbakjes aan de verwarming of een luchtbevochtiger in de slaapkamer of leefruimte kan verlichting geven.
* Een dropje of een keelpastille kan de prikkel verzachten. Dit middel helpt echter maar tijdelijk, waarna je weer een dropje of keelpastille moet nemen. Pas op met suikervrije keelsnoepjes of dropjes, deze kunnen bij veelvuldig gebruik darmklachten, buikpijn en winderigheid veroorzaken.
* Geef je keel rust wanneer de klachten veroorzaakt worden door irritatie door overbelasting van de keel.
* Wanneer je naast een prikkelhoest ook last hebt van je maag, dan kunnen de hoestklachten een gevolg zijn van brandend maagzuur. De slokdarm en de keel kunnen door het maagzuur geïrriteerd zijn geraakt. Neem in dat geval een maagzuurremmer zoals Rennies of Gaviscon.
* Gebruik een middel wat de hoestprikkel dempt. Dit kan een middel zijn wat codeïne bevat of een ander middel met een hoestprikkeldempende werking. Darolan is een goed middel om te gebruiken. Dit merk heeft capsules die ca. 8 uur lang werken. Lees altijd eerst goed de bijsluiter voordat je een van deze middelen gaat gebruiken.
*Wanneer naar de dokter?*
Bij de volgende klachten is het verstandig de huisarts te bezoeken:
* Aanhoudende hoest met veel slijmproductie en/of hoge koorts
* Hoest die langer dan drie weken duurt, zonder in intensiteit te verminderen
* Langdurige heesheid of stemproblemen
* Aanhoudende of steeds terugkerende hoest ten gevolge van maagzuur en maagklachten
(Bron; mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)
Er staat ook iets over huismiddeltjes tegen hoest http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...n-hoesten.html

Hopelijk is jullie zoontje inmiddels beter.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## afra1213

Kriebelhoest wordt veroorzaakt door te veel zenuwen

----------


## sietske763

> Kriebelhoest wordt veroorzaakt door te veel zenuwen


ik weet redelijk veel van kriebelhoest....
maar hier heb ik echt nog nooit van gehoord,
eerlijk gezegd kan ik dit niet geloven....

----------


## afra1213

De kans is groot dat je veel last heb van teveel zenuwen.
Veel mensen hebben niet eens in de gaten dat zij vaak al jaren last van
zenuwen hebben. ik snap dat dit moeiljk te geloven is.

Net zo als ik zelf niet kon geloven dat vlekken in het gezicht van een man uit de darm kwamen en verdween zodra de darm beter werd en dat een meisje met al jaren een verstopte neus uit een storing van haar lever kwam en dat een meisje het licht uit haar ogen zag verdwijnen en dat dit door het cola drinken kwam en dat een jongen met vlekken op zijn benen van zijn alvleesklier kwam en dat de uitval van haren door te veel zenuwen kwam en dat astmatisch problemen bij mijn zoon verdwenen nadat wij kruiden innamen die op de lever werkte en dat de ziekte van crohne geneest als de lever beter wordt. 

Voor mij zijn sommige dingen ook niet logisch maar als je het met eigen ogen gezien heb is mijn opmerking echt niet als humor bedoeld.

----------


## sietske763

nou dan ben ik benieuwd naar je antwoord,
heb vaak last van kriebelhoest, maar heb echt totaal geen stress of zenuwen.
heb nu longontsteking en begin te hoesten (kriebelhoest) zodra ik ga liggen....
dit is natuurlijk nu een extreem voorbeeld,
maar heel vaak hoest ik nooit, behalve dus als ik ga liggen.
wat te doen?
planten en kruiden etc etc helpen niet bij mij...

----------


## afra1213

Beste Sietske,

Als jij zegt geen zenuwen te hebben dan zal de oorzaak elders leggen.
Elke situatie is weer iets anders, elk lichaam is ook anders.

Gr. Afra 1213

----------


## unite

> Hallo rolexrobbie,
> 
> Vervelend dat je zoon zo hoest en zoveel koorts heeft (had) 
> Ben je met hem naar de huisarts geweest om te kijken wat het is?
> 
> Ik vond de volgende informatie;
> *Kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest*
> Niets is zo vervelend dan geplaagd te worden door hoest als je eigenlijk wilt slapen of wanneer je veel moet praten. Net als je denkt in slaap te vallen word je overvallen door een hoestbui. Dit is ook vervelend voor degene die naast je slaapt, en een kriebelende keel en hoestbuien kunnen zorgen voor een doorwaakte nacht. Een kriebelhoest bij het spreken in het openbaar kan gênant worden, wanneer de hoest maar niet op wil houden. Kriebelhoest en prikkelhoest zijn twee benamingen voor dezelfde kwaal. De ene persoon ervaart het gevoel in de keel wat leidt tot hoestbuien als een kriebelend gevoel en de ander als prikkelend.
> *Waar wordt kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest door veroorzaakt?*
> ...


dit gaat uiteraard over alles en sowieso erg to the point, beter kon ik het niet schrijven hoop dat het al verlopen is en je er nu weet om te gaan..

----------

